# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کدام دانشگاه بهتره?

## reyhan.2000

_سلام 
به نظر شما برق اپادانا شیراز (دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی)بهتره یا ازاد کرمان؟_

----------


## Shah1n

شما که کرمان هستید به نظرم همون کرمان برید آزاد
برق اپادانا اصلا ارزش نداره از کرمان پاشی بری شیراز
سطح این دو دانشگاه تفاوت چندانی نداره و به نظرم آزاد کرمان بهتر باشه

----------

